# gift gnutella doesn't work - please help a newb

## GizmoTheGreat

i run a gift-server, it's also firewall and router, wins, samba, apache, ...

running gentoo linux

I cant use the gnutella network and dont know why!!!!

OpenFT & FastTrack work fine

Gnutella cant connect to any node, whats wrong?

Do i have to use a special port? (3312)

allow incoming tcp/udp on port from wan, INPUT chain? (DONE)

any special settings in giftd.conf or Gnutella.conf?

Maybe i have to update gwebchaches? how should i do this?

Please help!!! anyone experienced or with a running gift-gnutella?

i've found nothing helpfull anywhere out there!

greetz, gizmo

----------

## stateq2

ditto   :Sad: 

BUMP  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## GizmoTheGreat

i thought it's marked as stable  :Rolling Eyes: 

my gnutella client on laptop finds a node ... sometimes ... and seldom more than one ... whats up with it?

Or is there anything i should know about gnutella? wrong form of questioning?

There is also going on smthg strange with my openft, the user-count varies from hundreds to thounds and vice versa in a few minutes or moments ... is this a 'normal mode of operation?'

at the moment i see 352 Openft users ... hm, not much ... i had about 5000 some hours before

any tips for start searching the source of problems?

tips for iptables or required incoming/outgoing or not free chooseable ports?

sorry for freak-attack ...  :Laughing: 

greetz

----------

## xbmodder

yeah if anyone is still paying attention...;

add this to you ~/.giFT/Gnutella/gwebcaches

```

tp://128.211.214.246/gcache.php 0

http://209.197.225.202/gcache.php 0

http://66.78.61.146/index.php 0

http://bobsmith.kicks-ass.org/gwebcache/gcache.php 0

http://broneer.free.fr/gcache/gcache.php 0

http://burgwinkel.com/gcache.php 0

http://cache.mynapster.com/index.php 0

http://cgi.verplant.org/octoGCache 0

http://cmt.homeip.net/gwebcache-0.7.5/gcache.php 0

http://deftone.free.fr/elinul/gcache.php 0

http://diamond-host.com/gwebcache/gcache.php 0

http://dlaikar.de/gcache-mac/gcache.php 0

http://ds.tranzision.com/cache/gcache.php 0

http://emilia.ath.cx/~mikama/gcache.php 0

http://firebird.shacknet.nu:7777/cgi-bin/gcache.cgi 0

http://g2cache.theg2.net/gwcache/lynnx.asp 0

http://gattinger.org/gcache/gcache.php 0

http://gcache.cloppy.net/ 0

http://gcache.scottdial.com/gcache.php 0

http://gc.ourmayday.org/gcache/gcache.php 0

http://gnutella.bounceme.net/gnetcache 0

http://grupaprojektor.host.sk/gcache.php 0

http://gwc.fspn.cryptnet.net/gcache.cgi 0

http://gwc.gnewsgroups.com/cgi-bin/gcache.cgi 0

http://gwcii.julianfamily.org/gwcii.php 0

http://gwc.ionichost.com/gwc.php 0

http://gwc.nickstallman.net/gcache.asp 0

http://gwc.threeputt.org/gwebcache2/gcache.cgi 0

http://gwebcache3.jonatkins.org.uk/perlgcache.cgi 0

http://gwebcache.bearshare.net/ 0

http://gwebcache.jonatkins.com/cgi-bin/gwebcache.cgi 0

http://herb.kicks-ass.net/gwebcache/ 0

http://huithome.xs4all.nl/gwebcache/lynnx.aspx 0

http://ims.ecn.purdue.edu/~mckeowbc/gcache.php 0

http://invalidsubdomain.toddenrentieren.net/gcache.php 0

http://members.lycos.co.uk/kunkie/gcache.php 0

http://members.lycos.nl/dutchgwebcache/cache-4/gcache.php 0

http://membres.lycos.fr/tium2000/gcache.php 0

http://mitglied.lycos.de/phpgk/ 0

http://move.along.move.along.there.is.nothing.to.see.here.at.bishopston.net:23558/ 0

http://nocilla.boimorto.com/cgi-bin/gnocilla.pl 0

http://nowinside.netfirms.com/cgi-bin/gnocilla.pl 0

http://p2pdotcn.gotdns.org/pcache/pcache.php 0

http://r3dk0w.dyndns.org/gwebcache/gcache.php 0

http://rainbow.cs.unipi.gr/~p02161/gwebcache-0.7.5/gcache.php 0

http://raphael.manfredi.free.fr/gwc/gcache.php 0

http://tv2knet.basm.be/gcache.php 0

http://ui.upce.cz/~mirek/perlgcache.cgi 0

http://usuarios.lycos.es/coolebra/gwebcache/gcache.php 0

http://www21.brinkster.com/codered2/lynn.asp 0

http://www.bearguru.com/gcache/gcache.asp 0

http://www.diamond-host.com/gwebcache/gcache.php 0

http://www.dta-clan.com/gerry.asp 0

http://www.easypublish.net/gwebcache/gcache.asp 0

http://www.gbwebpro.com/guo/lynn/cache/lynn.asp 0

http://www.gwc2.ip3.com/cgi-bin/gwc2/gcache.cgi 0

http://www.inthetrunk.com/gcache/gcache.php 0

http://www.labyrinth.net.au/~micallef/gcache/gcache.php 0

http://www.lostdaemon.net/gwebcache/gcache.php 0

http://www.picotrillion.com/gcache/gcache.php 0

http://www.puxie.nl/gwebcache/gcache.php 0

http://www.rodage.net/gnetcache/gcache.php 0

http://www.sonic.net/~oceanowl/gcache.php 0

http://www.spiderplayer.net/gwebcache.aspx 0

http://www.sulari.com/cgi-bin/perlgcache.cgi 0

http://www.theholt.net/gcache.php 0

http://www.waddell.ch/cache/ 0

http://www.wtndrifters.com/gcache.php 0

http://www.xolox.nl/gwebcache/ 0

http://www.yellowgoat.net/gwebcache/gcache.php 0

```

now add this to ~/.giFT/Gnutella/

```

1097383384 149.159.62.88:6346 524288 178

1097383384 69.212.3.171:6346 8 0

1097383384 68.23.163.162:6346 2097152 677

1097376574 68.8.208.170:6346 262144 50

1097376303 67.172.195.24:19312 262144 8

1097376249 216.163.106.87:6349 262144 49

1084367391 81.56.137.134:3320 524288 20

1084367391 68.225.179.90:6346 262144 68

1084367391 66.58.138.137:10291 1048576 189

1084360190 24.224.197.31:11633 32768 3

1084359290 172.206.36.71:8178 524288 20

1084312334 12.170.210.41:15856 2097152 225

1084312334 217.19.192.30:4723 8 0

1084312334 67.70.88.55:9250 4194304 372

1084308803 81.155.58.200:22079 128 1

1084297102 24.34.84.53:17734 16384 2

1084296202 199.126.49.253:10600 131072 6

1084296202 204.180.64.168:6346 2097152 522

1084277301 24.131.149.67:6346 1048576 188

1084276401 65.35.163.159:24349 1048576 179

1084276401 65.31.28.160:7240 1048576 10

1084274601 24.170.76.42:6346 2097152 374

1084274601 202.67.120.106:4282 262144 44

1084272800 213.209.102.123:17525 65536 6

1084219947 64.53.40.44:6346 262144 28

1084219947 81.97.124.192:6346 477094 2632

1084219947 82.48.223.200:14888 524288 99

1084214624 81.106.67.91:24582 131072 8

1084209224 68.80.169.87:9433 2097152 23

1084208324 64.124.130.141:6346 2097152 17430

1084207424 12.221.25.139:6346 2097152 421

1084204723 68.40.153.135:6346 1048576 172

1084203823 64.222.170.88:6348 8192 1

1084202923 81.79.84.135:24955 2097152 174

1084197523 68.37.66.117:6346 2097152 415

1084196623 82.122.175.93:6346 8 0

1084194823 81.224.96.47:6346 2097152 247

1084193923 24.9.136.186:13915 8388608 396

1084191222 219.154.131.203:2500 131072 2

1084190322 142.163.152.181:3505 2097152 215

1084187622 69.199.137.86:9227 1048576 141

1084187622 172.151.248.4:19733 32768 7

1084137172 212.10.80.8:6346 2097152 771

1084137172 24.99.82.61:7479 8388608 87

1084137172 68.32.216.67:6346 65536 15

1084136093 24.168.85.28:21492 4096 1

1084129792 82.41.152.91:6346 2097152 808

1084128892 67.21.236.45:11314 1048576 17

1084110891 24.215.119.112:6346 131072 18

1084109991 151.37.213.19:8030 2097152 2

1084109091 200.76.245.59:4854 8192 1

1084109091 68.170.182.221:6892 2097152 223

1084108191 4.8.143.55:6346 524288 99

1084107262 68.113.33.27:6891 131072 16

1084105844 218.1.216.169:4916 16384 1

1084105784 24.98.123.17:12821 131072 32

1084105784 68.12.245.252:20274 524288 59

1084061131 205.251.70.215:22241 1048576 136

1084061131 82.67.67.152:19104 16777216 356

1084058147 68.127.173.45:6543 8 0

1084056347 68.50.173.66:9168 1048576 957

1084056347 172.169.130.133:21099 524288 60

1084050047 81.220.192.226:18539 65536 8

1084048247 24.65.224.142:3489 8 0

1084047346 81.48.105.115:6346 8 0

1084046446 68.101.195.168:6346 524288 72

1084046446 67.160.45.122:6349 262144 42

1084023045 68.204.19.79:6346 262144 70

1084019445 218.2.102.20:2500 33554432 2284

1084018545 80.137.6.27:7484 8192 3

1084016744 80.238.53.64:14128 16384 4

1084016744 221.224.248.172:2500 1048576 29

1084014044 219.82.43.219:2500 2097152 91

1084009544 81.240.68.97:5508 8 0

1084005944 66.68.35.12:6346 8 0

1083889262 24.52.183.57:9720 1048576 445

1083880776 66.38.94.184:6346 524288 41

1083879875 81.110.219.75:7263 32768 8

1083877175 24.51.62.238:12337 131072 24

1083874475 65.2.80.238:6346 2097152 740

1083765607 69.142.140.239:6346 2097152 115

1083765607 213.119.229.113:5120 8 0

1083759913 217.122.31.13:6346 16384 2

1083707734 128.239.209.23:12799 1048576 188

1083707734 212.181.190.44:6346 4194304 58

1083706171 211.28.38.178:3409 131072 1

1083705271 206.8.168.93:2609 131072 17

1083700771 83.108.214.108:6349 2048 1

1083693570 217.94.194.43:13947 16384 18

1083692670 81.10.189.95:7750 131072 12

1083686370 24.158.218.60:6795 2097152 148

1083686370 62.163.50.186:6346 2097152 43

1083614114 24.99.11.142:10791 2097152 624

1083614114 81.226.253.103:2862 32768 14

1083614114 68.223.68.129:13246 4194304 46

1083612385 217.43.200.199:6065 32768 29

1083610585 68.12.216.46:6296 8 0

1083604285 213.101.196.204:12014 8192 2

1083603385 24.175.218.221:23487 4194304 15

1083602485 62.163.168.2:6346 2097152 737

1083600685 64.198.213.56:15438 2097152 281

1083598884 69.197.143.4:21841 1048576 137

1083595284 68.59.32.137:6346 524288 245

1083591684 69.158.64.191:24201 262144 29

1083591684 200.204.55.179:8766 524288 32

1083588984 218.80.251.66:2500 1048576 11

1083529226 81.99.128.178:21547 16384 3

1083529226 65.33.242.99:6415 262144 44

1083515604 24.48.61.209:5303 262144 83

1083514704 66.130.143.59:7301 65536 12

1083511104 218.186.183.142:13330 131072 22

1083511104 66.176.27.70:9940 2097152 286

1083510204 172.161.161.6:6346 131072 23

1083510204 66.82.100.202:6677 32768 6

1083509304 82.64.143.180:15883 65536 7

1083509304 68.104.245.88:6346 124480 6

1083509304 80.44.83.210:6265 4096 2

1083503903 82.224.98.177:20495 262144 33

1083503903 213.245.3.72:3090 262144 62

1083495803 24.131.17.122:15061 524288 41

1083490402 202.156.27.16:5914 262144 50

1083457552 24.16.82.60:6348 2097152 462

1083457552 172.138.192.26:9230 16384 2

1083456515 69.144.220.140:8698 2097152 385

1083454749 24.78.249.78:8155 131072 23

1083454462 66.245.31.40:14816 131072 19

1083453309 68.46.93.98:3449 131072 4

1083453309 68.80.182.163:19812 131072 2

1083453309 24.131.196.164:9835 524288 24

1083450298 82.45.240.219:6346 8 0

1083448498 12.214.233.35:6346 65536 21

1083444898 68.227.200.129:2527 32768 1

1083436762 69.86.16.78:3477 8 0

1083433945 172.182.135.206:2621 524288 68

1083433045 24.59.49.73:16708 262144 85

1083433045 61.228.0.247:6346 8 0

1083433045 24.208.88.176:6346 8 0

1083432145 138.130.229.24:6346 512 11

1083423097 24.93.23.19:6346 2097152 414

1083421297 24.3.72.86:14370 65536 9

1083408696 68.53.192.172:16905 16384 2

1083406895 217.235.119.83:3230 8 0

1083405095 68.40.29.3:6368 262144 29

1083369091 129.15.138.29:14408 4194304 48

1083369091 208.63.91.154:6781 32768 8

1083368339 24.230.92.23:9263 524288 100

1083367439 62.167.184.165:23704 8388608 1261

1083356638 217.233.253.209:19554 524288 55

1083354838 82.48.137.49:6346 8 0

1083344822 66.131.69.133:10174 524288 81

1083338521 68.106.71.99:6346 524288 157

1083337621 217.235.243.205:3455 131072 24

1083336721 69.157.146.6:9891 131072 16

1083331270 65.24.211.15:19354 256 1

1083330054 128.239.198.25:14015 8 0

1083330018 128.175.136.120:6346 8 0

1083329002 68.234.92.105:11440 1048576 144

1082832451 67.171.209.21:5025 2097152 276

1082808457 172.177.212.36:5108 65536 9

1082805757 142.59.154.141:7159 131072 13

1082795856 68.3.65.138:12543 16777216 723

1082753877 213.213.200.80:3396 8 0

1082731375 211.30.202.226:10854 524288 60

1082718759 128.180.182.230:9496 4096 2

1082717859 80.132.252.51:6346 2097152 1391

1082712458 129.177.43.132:2779 65536 4

1082653057 68.219.206.47:6348 8 0

1082648557 24.156.52.99:7619 4194304 512

1082640456 69.142.211.67:19666 8 0

1082639556 24.176.23.250:10082 262144 31

1082639556 209.143.193.196:6347 417843 951

1082638656 82.148.167.152:6346 8 0

1082635956 24.118.219.148:23126 524288 77

1082633256 218.186.102.60:6348 262144 32

1082580705 81.77.60.39:9416 131072 15

1082580705 69.47.255.8:10944 131072 20

1082579696 172.185.134.78:13998 32768 2

1082579696 82.49.189.31:19889 262144 12

1082578796 141.211.79.71:21895 8 0

1082575196 200.101.233.107:2900 65536 18

1082574296 68.94.35.163:9766 4194304 68

1082567996 24.156.44.64:12503 131072 15

1082567996 65.78.111.109:6181 1048576 188

1082567095 69.193.17.143:12460 16384 3

1082566195 81.152.4.254:16771 131072 3

1082558995 24.140.80.14:11950 524288 81

1082556295 65.37.32.175:9133 8192 1

1082551795 130.192.25.187:12849 1048576 196

1082549094 217.129.39.94:16161 131072 10

1082545494 222.182.1.75:2500 524288 2

1082544594 80.116.33.206:4523 8 1

1082493006 62.206.79.128:6336 16777216 284

1082493006 218.93.233.1:2597 67108864 3919

1082482760 217.210.113.177:10922 131072 21

1082468359 65.35.117.92:6349 524288 123

1082465659 172.194.184.73:15135 32768 7

1082451258 159.149.32.92:6346 1048576 800

1082407237 80.61.154.185:11475 8388608 26

1082315177 208.180.35.220:15115 262144 82

1082303476 24.197.197.234:12689 1048576 402

1082250249 172.136.143.83:23075 4194304 435

1082213094 210.54.80.249:2500 2097152 233

1082150454 218.84.167.141:15993 8 0

1082138882 82.66.89.20:6346 524288 86

1082125381 80.7.100.69:15103 1048576 125

1082113680 221.197.195.39:2500 0 0

1082070504 68.50.90.117:16346 67108864 1245

1082020544 24.83.151.28:13499 32768 10

1082019644 67.68.13.177:7343 524288 36

1082017843 68.11.45.129:18947 8 0

1081978862 24.140.58.217:6346 4194304 753

1081960463 217.211.216.210:14730 8192 2

1081958663 67.23.75.140:8279 131072 10

1081946956 198.78.251.138:5857 65536 4

1081944950 81.70.2.72:8885 8388608 31

1081902222 216.98.8.116:6346 8 0

1081898489 140.211.123.232:6346 4194304 413

1081893988 68.81.210.47:21556 1048576 26

1081893088 200.213.207.198:7408 65536 9

1081893088 24.175.102.126:7906 32768 11

1081892188 24.197.16.219:24817 8 0

1081892188 80.131.78.147:8436 8 0

1081892188 209.159.208.170:14766 4194304 709

1081863387 68.219.135.140:19199 2097152 278

1081857986 172.189.142.188:17856 524288 98

1081854386 81.226.230.203:3124 131072 50

1081853486 81.48.48.147:6346 256 1

1081817616 152.17.247.99:6346 430271 102

1081803966 168.122.236.151:9806 1048576 186

1081788684 65.94.135.82:19786 524288 94

1081788143 220.170.35.198:2500 2097152 517

1081786758 138.234.165.235:6346 1048576 144

1081785495 66.169.236.194:6348 1048576 293

1081775973 68.83.6.98:6348 32768 258

```

do this within a few days of my post at max. Run giftd -v in one windows and giFTcurs in another for about two hours. can someone help me out with OpenFT? lol

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Squinky86

This is all very unnecessary. Simply run:

```
sh /usr/portage/net-p2p/gift-gnutella/files/cacheupdate.sh
```

and you should be fine.

EDIT: better yet, you say you have a server. If you have some extra resources, emerge a gwebcache (phpgnucacheii, perlgcache, ghostwhitecrab) and help the gnutella network out.

----------

## blackphiber

"now add this to ~/.giFT/Gnutella/"

when he says this he means in the nodes file.

that script seems broken to me, i posted the output to a developer on this forum, if you want to search. but adding those nodes and all, it suddenly works! thanks!

----------

## roELEo

 *blackphiber wrote:*   

> "now add this to ~/.giFT/Gnutella/"
> 
> when he says this he means in the nodes file.
> 
> that script seems broken to me, i posted the output to a developer on this forum, if you want to search. but adding those nodes and all, it suddenly works! thanks!

 

The same for me. Adding the second list from the post above to ~/.giFT/Gnutella/nodes made Gnutella work for me....    :Smile: 

----------

## Merlin-TC

Adding nodes to the nodes file is not really a permanent solution because they become outdated very quickly.

@Squinky86: Is it possible that the gift gnutella plugin is broken?

I have valid webcache servers in the gwebcaches but it seems like gift isn't reading any of them.

This is all I get:

```

[23:03:03] Gnutella: try_some_nodes() returned 0. node list len=0

[23:03:03] Gnutella: No hosts to try. Looking in gwebcaches...

[23:03:03] Gnutella: Retrying to connect to nodes...

```

Of course it cannot connect to any nodes because the nodes file is empty.

Is it working for you?

----------

## Tazok

 *Squinky86 wrote:*   

> This is all very unnecessary. Simply run:
> 
> ```
> sh /usr/portage/net-p2p/gift-gnutella/files/cacheupdate.sh
> ```
> ...

 

How often should one run this script?

Should I make a cronjob for this?

----------

## frozenJim

 *Squinky86 wrote:*   

> This is all very unnecessary. Simply run:
> 
> ```
> sh /usr/portage/net-p2p/gift-gnutella/files/cacheupdate.sh
> ```
> ...

 

Has anyone confirmed that this script works?  It seems like everyone here said that it was broken.  I try it and it's broken.  Here is my output if someone can help:

```
james@localhost ~/.giFT/Gnutella $ sh /usr/portage/net-p2p/gift-gnutella/files/cacheupdate.sh

--17:49:39--  http://crab.bishopston.net:3558/?urlfile=1&client=GEN2&version=0.2

           => `gwebcaches.new'

Resolving crab.bishopston.net... 127.0.0.1

Connecting to crab.bishopston.net[127.0.0.1]:3558... failed: Connection refused.

/usr/portage/net-p2p/gift-gnutella/files/cacheupdate.sh: line 8: die: command not found

--17:49:39--  http://crab.bishopston.net:3558/?hostfile=1&client=GEN2&version=0.2

           => `nodes.new'

Resolving crab.bishopston.net... 127.0.0.1

Connecting to crab.bishopston.net[127.0.0.1]:3558... failed: Connection refused.

/usr/portage/net-p2p/gift-gnutella/files/cacheupdate.sh: line 14: die: command not found

Update complete!

```

Now I know it's not likely that crab.bishopston.net would resolve to 127.0.0.1.  So THAT can't be right.

Is there any chance that this is related to the fact that my rsynch is done locally from my server?  (have a peek at make.conf)

```
#  SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#  "root" is the name of my local rsync server

SYNC="rsync://root/gentoo-portage"
```

Trying to connect via a browser doesn't work much better.  Nothing responds at http://crab.bishopston.net:3558 but maybe that's normal if you're not using wget to access a crab server (scratches his head in confusion).  Here's what I get when I try the command in a browser:

```
An error occurred while loading http://crab.bishopston.net:3558/?urlfile=1\&client=GEN2\&version=0.2:

Could not connect to host crab.bishopston.net (port 3558).
```

----------

## chrisduck

I'm observing the same problem as frozenjim.

Has anyone solved this or figured out a way to connect to the gnutella servers? I would really like to know the solution to this problem and I haven't seen it discussed anywhere else on the internet.

----------

## frozenJim

I gave up and emerged MLDonkey.  Holy CRAP is that the right answer.  It runs as a server and handles all of your p2p needs from a single point.  If you like, you can simply access it using your browser.

MLDonkey is a full server application and you allow users of your home network (or the whole world) to connect.  It's perfect for me because now I have my clients kids use MY server instead of downloading "god-knows-what" from the p2p world.  They point their KMLDonkey client at MY server and I can do all of the setup work from my end - including virus checking and firewalling to prevent bad files from getting in.

Since I use KDE, I emerged KMLDonkey and "connected" to my server that way.  The user interface in KMLDonkey is nice and runs in the tray.

So in a single interface I have Gift, Gnutella, Gnutella2, EDonkey, FTP. Fasttrack, bittorrent, Napster etc. etc.  I set it up once for everyone on my network.

It's slick.

----------

## spiralvoice

 *frozenJim wrote:*   

> So in a single interface I have Gift, Gnutella, Gnutella2, EDonkey, FTP. Fasttrack, bittorrent, Napster etc. etc. 

 

I like MLDonkey, too  :Wink: , but I doubt you have working Gift and Napster support in MLDonkey.

----------

## frozenJim

 *spiralvoice wrote:*   

> I like MLDonkey, too , but I doubt you have working Gift and Napster support in MLDonkey.

 

You're right.  I have not set them all up so cannot say that they all work.  Most of my files come from edonkey, gnutella and gnutella2.  I haven't actually TRIED to use Gift, FTP, Napster or Bittorrent (although I keep PLANNING to setup bittorrent).

----------

## chrisduck

I'm trying to use gift because I only have access to a console on my machine. A really crappy, ancient, unsupported ATI card makes full functionality with x impossible.

I hope someday gift reacquires it old functionality.

----------

## XenoTerraCide

I want gift so I can use ares. I may check out mldonkey though.

----------

## bobert

This post is kind of late but i hope it helps someone out. I ran into the same problem as the original poster "GizmoTheGreat". I tried all the suggestions offered on this thread without any success and soon stumbled upon this posting http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=212023. I ignored it at first because it because the solution offered in the post seemed too simple and kludgy to be the right one but after banging away at the problem for a few more hours i gave it a shot.

For those too lazy to click on the link i ran 

```
giftd -v -p /usr/lib/giFT/libGnutella.la
```

from the bash prompt and scanned the output noticing the following

```

.....

...

[20:28:36] Gnutella: try_some_nodes() returned 0. node list len=0

[20:28:36] Gnutella: No hosts to try. Looking in gwebcaches...

[20:28:36] Gnutella: gt_web_cache.c:809(gt_web_cache_update): Not updating webcaches: servent 486 days old

[20:28:36] Gnutella: Retrying to connect to nodes...

```

which seemed to indicate that the client was being prevented from updating it's cache because it was failing a date check. I followed the advice

of the guy in the post and set my clock to the 1st of january 2005 just to be safe and fired up gift and voila! gift-gnutella completed updating its host

cache and successfully connected to the gnutella network. I then stopped gift and set the time back to the present and started gift up again and monitored

the logs for the 

```
Gnutella: gt_web_cache.c:809(gt_web_cache_update): Not updating webcaches: servent 486 days old
```

 error but have so far

haven't seen any.

Hope this helps someone out.

----------

## WhiteSpade

Ok, so I have been working on this for a few days now, and I finally figured it out.  I posted a bug on it here.  This should be a permanent and correct fix for those of us getting the following error when running "giftd -v -p /usr/lib/giFT/libGnutella.la" or if you can't connect at all the the Gnutella network.

```
[20:12:12] Gnutella: http_request.c:539(parse_server_response): error parsing response from what.xolox.nl, closing

[20:12:12] Gnutella: gt_web_cache.c:142(handle_close_request): server what.xolox.nl returned error 404

[20:12:12] Gnutella: banning webcache http://what.xolox.nl/gwebcache/

[20:12:12] Gnutella: file_cache.c:140(file_cache_sync): syncing /home/alex/.giFT/Gnutella/bad_gwebcaches.tmp to disk

[20:12:22] Gnutella: try_some_nodes() returned 0. node list len=0

[20:12:22] Gnutella: No hosts to try. Looking in gwebcaches...

[20:12:22] Gnutella: gt_web_cache.c:623(make_request): opening connection to www.xolox.nl [213.133.42.240]

[20:12:22] Gnutella: gt_web_cache.c:826(access_gwebcaches): hitting web cache [total cache hits 6] (cache: http://www.xolox.nl/gwebcache/default.asp)

[20:12:22] Gnutella: file_cache.c:140(file_cache_sync): syncing /home/alex/.giFT/Gnutella/gwebcaches.tmp to disk
```

The fix is simple.

```
nano -w /usr/portage/net-p2p/gift-gnutella/files/cacheupdate.sh
```

Change the CACHE to the following (info from http://www.gnucleus.com/gwebcache/)

```
CACHE=http://www.gnucleus.com/gwebcache/
```

Save and then run the script

```
/usr/portage/net-p2p/gift-gnutella/files/cacheupdate.sh
```

You may need to edit the permissions on it to get it to run.

I hope this helps someone else.

---Alex

----------

## Darian

 *Quote:*   

> Change the CACHE to the following (info from http://www.gnucleus.com/gwebcache/)

 

Now it seems that the gwebcache at www.gnucleus.com is broken too.

There is an automatically updated list of working gwebcaches at

http://gcachescan.jonatkins.com/

This site is not a gwebcache itself.  Go to the page, pick a working gwebcache from the list, then change the CACHE url in your cacheupdate.sh to use that site.  Then run

```
$ sh /usr/portage/net-p2p/gift-gnutella/files/cacheupdate.sh
```

as the user who needs new gwebcaches and nodes files.

----------

